# New member and trail conditions in VT



## una_dogger (May 22, 2005)

Hi
I'm new to your board! I live in NY and have been hiking and backpacking for about 10 years now.   
I was interested in doing an overnight hike in Vermont sometime this week; the Emily Proctor/LT/Cooley Glen trail loop.

Has anyone been up there in the past couple of weeks and if so, how is the mud? 

Thanks,
The Una_dogger


----------



## MichaelJ (May 22, 2005)

Welcome to AlpineZone! Enjoy the community here - we're not too crazy. Usually. 

I'm going to cut and paste a statement off VFTT's Trail Conditions here:



> All higher elevation Vermont Trails
> 4/6/05
> 
> It is Mud Season in the Vermont Mountains! The late season snowfall coupled with heavy rains is shaping this mud season up to be epic. Please help the Green Mountain Club and other northeastern trail maintaining groups to minimize trail maintenance costs and reduce erosion by staying in the lower elevations and choosing other outdoor activitied while the trails dry out - biking, canoeing, walking on old woods roads, etc. Mud Season is from April 1 to May 30. Please note that the State of Vermont closes all trails from April 15 to Memorial Day - this includes Camels Hump, Mansfield, Laraway, Belvidere, Jay, and the Worcester Range trails (Elmore, Worcester, Pinnacle, and Hunger).
> ...


----------



## Mike P. (May 24, 2005)

Welcome to Alpinezone

Michael J. has given you some good info, for the higher peaks they don't like you up there from mid-April to Memorial Day.  Waht I don't know is if they extend that at all if unusually cool & damp spring makes thawing take longer than normal.


----------



## JimG. (May 24, 2005)

Hey Una, I noticed that you live in Poughquag...I live on Rt. 9 in Beekman. Whereabouts in Poughquag are you, we must be neighbors.


----------



## una_dogger (Jun 4, 2005)

*thanks everyone!*

Hi
Thanks to all who offered trail condition reports, I skipped Vermud altogether and headed for the Daks. My trip report is posted in the trip report section!
Jim; I live in Gardner Hollow, I rent a small house from our friendly town magistrate!
Happy trails !
Sabrina
the UnaDogger and
Terra the Dog


----------



## JimG. (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: thanks everyone!*



			
				una_dogger said:
			
		

> Hi
> Thanks to all who offered trail condition reports, I skipped Vermud altogether and headed for the Daks. My trip report is posted in the trip report section!
> Jim; I live in Gardner Hollow, I rent a small house from our friendly town magistrate!
> Happy trails !
> ...



Cool! I'm right next to the Baptist church on RT.9, right across from Baker Road. I'm sure my 3 boys would love to meet Terra some day.


----------



## una_dogger (Jun 6, 2005)

*Pics posted*

Hey all
I just posted a link to my Adirondack pics over in the trip report section!


----------

